

Newly released eBook on Entrepreneurship (first 100 downloads free) - dennykmiu
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2011/06/sunday-buzz-survival-guide-for-slow-start-entrepreneur-by-denny-k-miu.html

======
dennykmiu
I did it. I finally published my second book (my first eBook). There are a
total of ten chapters which are basically re-edit of my previous LoveMyTool
posts. In this short book (50+ papes), I summarize my twenty years experience
in high-tech startups, based on my two companies, one VC-funded and one self-
funded.

There are no overnight successes. Building a startup is a journey not a race
and it is about value-creation not valuation. I write about my survival
techniques in creating values for potential customers which is a much slower,
much longer, much more demanding but yet ultimately much more financially
rewarding journey than creating valuation for potential investors.

The first 100 downloads are free. I am hoping to get enough exposure so that
as many first-time entrepreneurs as possible could benefit from this book. If
you like the book, as a personal favor to me, please rate and comment on
Lulu.com. The more positive feedback I get, the better chance it will be for
the book to appear on their recommended list.

Thanks and good luck with your venture.

